# Pecan cold smoked sharp cheddar with homemade smoke generator



## dr k (Jun 9, 2014)

CAM00025.jpg



__ dr k
__ Jun 9, 2014






Spread out half used unlit charcoal to make space for the smoke generator in my Kamado.  (small splatter guard, heavy duty aluminum foil and ashtray)  I could have done a better job at centering the ashtray but it didn't affect the burn.  I put it out after four hours but could have gone 6+.













CAM00028.jpg



__ dr k
__ Jun 9, 2014






Fully opened all vents and released the ash pan so it just hung there for better air circulation.













CAM00030.jpg



__ dr k
__ Jun 9, 2014






Found a few hard boiled eggs to keep the cheese company.  Later I threw on an Andouille sausage and a boiled new potato.  I use a 17" weber coal grate and pizza stone and pan as a platter setter for indirect smoking beneath the main cooking grate.  In this case it was used to disperse the smoke for this cold smoke.













CAM00029.jpg



__ dr k
__ Jun 9, 2014






I had to take advantage of this 54*F morning.  Before you know it the outdoor temps will be too hot to cold smoke.


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 9, 2014)

Novel smoke generator!  Did you get a nice smoke on them?


----------



## driedstick (Jun 12, 2014)

Very nice - Love me some smoked cheese 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## dr k (Jun 18, 2014)

Pops6927 said:


> Novel smoke generator!  Did you get a nice smoke on them?


Sorry it took so long.  The pecan tasted excellent.  Your wet cure for Canadian Bacon with one half cup of salt was phenomenal (14 days.)  I have a skinless pork belly I quartered to try with your wet cure but will swap granulated sugar for maple syrup.  I'm sure it will be great bacon.  It'll soak for 14 days as well.  Thanks for your wet cure recipe and curing days on each type/cut of meat.

Dr K


----------



## kahuna2114 (Jun 28, 2014)

Turbinado sugar may work well also..Will give a nice crust on the outside....


----------



## foamheart (Jun 28, 2014)

Dr K said:


> Sorry it took so long.  The pecan tasted excellent.  Your wet cure for Canadian Bacon with one half cup of salt was phenomenal (14 days.)  I have a skinless pork belly I quartered to try with your wet cure but will swap granulated sugar for maple syrup.  I'm sure it will be great bacon.  It'll soak for 14 days as well.  Thanks for your wet cure recipe and curing days on each type/cut of meat.
> 
> Dr K


Be careful with the maple syrup. I found that my bacon burned rather easily when cured with maple syrup. I started using Maple extract, and the smell fooled my taste buds. You might ask Disco, I think he experimented with Molasses and found it didn't cause burning. Just a heads up.


----------



## dr k (Jun 30, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Be careful with the maple syrup. I found that my bacon burned rather easily when cured with maple syrup. I started using Maple extract, and the smell fooled my taste buds. You might ask Disco, I think he experimented with Molasses and found it didn't cause burning. Just a heads up.


Thanks!  I'll keep an eye on it.  I'm only using 1/2c. maple syrup and 1/2c. brown sugar instead of 1c. brown sugar and 1c. granulated sugar like I did before.  It was just a little too sweet last time.


----------



## dave17a (Jun 30, 2014)

Dr K said:


> Thanks!  I'll keep an eye on it.  I'm only using 1/2c. maple syrup and 1/2c. brown sugar instead of 1c. brown sugar and 1c. granulated sugar like I did before.  It was just a little too sweet last time.


 Good lookin smoke generator! Read somewhere, thinkin it was on this forum somewhere to buy maple sugar. On my list for next year ifn can afford a belly, and Foamheart posted that not any flavor of maple with the syrup, just sweetness somewhere back on forum. Good luck and cooling off here for couple days and gotta do some cheese. So dang humid.


----------



## dr k (Jun 30, 2014)

dave17a said:


> Good lookin smoke generator! Read somewhere, thinkin it was on this forum somewhere to buy maple sugar. On my list for next year ifn can afford a belly, and Foamheart posted that not any flavor of maple with the syrup, just sweetness somewhere back on forum. Good luck and cooling off here for couple days and gotta do some cheese. So dang humid.


The smoke generator works great but may be obsolete or a second smoker after Todd sent me the 12" AMNTS tube smoker from the recent contest.  My buddy has yet to do his first smoke on his 30" MES.  I'm trying to get him to look into the Mailbox Mod and the 5X8 AMNPS.  As far as bacon goes it'll be cold smoked over night or wait till temp/season permits.


----------

